# Bobbi's first Easter!



## Bobbi (Mar 30, 2013)

here is Bobbi again!!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Awwww what adorable first Easter pictures! Have a great Easter Day with your pup!


----------



## Lupita's mom (Dec 31, 2012)

I'll take Bobbi in my Easter basket any day!


----------



## Bobbi (Mar 30, 2013)

thank you she had lots of fun and is now sleeping lol


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

So adorable!! Great pictures! Love the one where her mouth is open.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

He is so cute, the flower is bigger then he is.


----------



## Lola's mom 2013 (Aug 25, 2010)

She is so precious I love him in the leopard basket and his lion roar.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

So cute in his Easter basket!


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Oh my, oh my, oh my!!! I am just in love! <3 What a cutie patootie! I love the pic with the flower that says, "Rrrrrrwwwwrrrr, I eat you up!!!"


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Precious! Love it!


----------



## pixidust4208 (Mar 28, 2013)

What a cutie he is! I just love it.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Omgoodness!! How sweet!!


----------

